# Linux/Firefox history recovery



## 6e

Is there anyone that happens to know where, or if, Linux stores deleted internet history files? Windows stores deleted internet history files in index.dat files, but does Linux have an equivalent? Or does Firefox have it's own resource for recovering deleted history?


----------



## Kung

Not sure where it is, but I'm reading that in each User's directory, there should be a history.dat file somewhere. I'd try looking for that.

Here's another possibility:

http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/145988-deleted-firefox-history-retrieval.html


----------



## barelahh

Kung said:


> Not sure where it is, but I'm reading that in each User's directory, there should be a history.dat file somewhere. I'd try looking for that.
> 
> Here's another possibility:
> 
> http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/145988-deleted-firefox-history-retrieval.html


It is under .mozilla/profile/????????/history


----------



## Kung

Or you could just use the search utility.


----------



## Kari

6e said:


> Is there anyone that happens to know where, or if, Linux stores deleted internet history files? Windows stores deleted internet history files in index.dat files, but does Linux have an equivalent? Or does Firefox have it's own resource for recovering deleted history?


Linux keeps Firefox user info in /home/username/.mozilla/firefox/*xxxxx*.default/
(xxxxx is random letters/numbers

In this folder, there are several .sqlite files which are database files and require a frontend gui to read and extract data from.

Not sure what fishing expedition you are on, however if you are looking to find out a person's browsing history, you will need a good command of computer forensics and database knowledge. Keep in mind that any smart user who believes in any type of fundamental computer security has their browser (IE, FF, Chrome etc) to auto delete history on exit and nothing will recover it. Note that I am one of those smart users....and not that I have anything to hide.

That all said, due to you not fully explaining why you need this info, I will not answer any further questions on this...period.


----------

